

Time management with the Pomodoro Technique - wikimatze
https://speakerdeck.com/u/wikimatze/p/time-management-with-the-pomodoro-technique

======
keithpeter
I use the basic pomodoro method as explained in slide 6 of this deck with
students retaking Maths who have experienced difficulty with the subject in
the past.

They get one or two pomodoro's worth of routine questions each week to
reinforce the lesson content. Works for them. The full method is quite
sophisticated and includes review and optimisation templates. That won't work
with teenagers!

The method allows a gentle increase in sophistication - you can just start
using it with a timer one day to structure something boring (marking maths
homework in my case, the mechanical marking not the reflective feedback to the
student), then escalate your use of the rest of the method.

PS: plastic kitchen timers in the shape of cactus plants or retro clocks are
readily available in UK.

